# Testosterone Boosters



## bas85 (Feb 6, 2007)

Im looking for advice on the best legal testosterone booster out there on the market. There is so many out right now its kinda hard to decide.  Lemme here some feedback on wats good and wats not.  Thanks


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yoga.  There is far more scientific evidence for this than any herbal or synthetic oral supplement on the market.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been using TZ3 by Scifit it works alright.  Think it might be giving me a little boost but creatine is lot better to me.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 6, 2007)

DSs NHA Stack is most definitely helping me keep muscle while on a cut.


----------



## nni (Feb 7, 2007)

ABCs said:


> DSs NHA Stack is most definitely helping me keep muscle while on a cut.



i would have to second that. an ai will definetely help you boost your test levels (assuming you are over 21) and the added activate will help raise your free test levels.


----------



## bas85 (Feb 7, 2007)

ya im 21


----------



## bas85 (Feb 7, 2007)

what about gaspari nutrition novadex xt....no actually wat about all gaspari nutritions stuff


----------



## nni (Feb 7, 2007)

bas85 said:


> what about gaspari nutrition novadex xt....no actually wat about all gaspari nutritions stuff



novadex xt, 6-oxo, rebound reloaded are all ai's and will all be good choices.


----------



## zombul (Feb 7, 2007)

nni said:


> novadex xt, 6-oxo, rebound reloaded are all ai's and will all be good choices.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2007)

I heard that this *ONE* is pretty good too.


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 9, 2007)

Testanon 2250 by Vitasport works very well.  6OXO works well also.


----------



## Big G (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone other than Prince (sorry Dude) have an opinion about Anabolic-Matrix Rx?  I was considering buying some today.

Also, what does AI stand for? Sorry.. I'm fairly new to supplements.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2007)

http://ironmaglabs.com/reviews_amrx.php


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Feb 10, 2007)

LG LegalGear makes a good one.


----------



## Focus (Feb 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> Also, what does AI stand for? Sorry.. I'm fairly new to supplements.



Aromatase Inhibitor, which I believe is the prevention of free testosterone being converted to estrogen (resulting in a higher levels)


----------



## Big G (Feb 10, 2007)

*Holy...! What the...!?*

WTF!? Testosterone gets converted to estrogen!?

I might be fairly new to all this, but I would've expected to have heard about something about that by now. 

How and why would testosterone be converted to estrogen?


----------



## nni (Feb 10, 2007)

all men have test and estrogen in their bodies, our bodies convert test to estrogen (as we really arent equipped to make it directly ). an ai will limit this so the body compensates by producing more test in an attempt to convert it.


----------



## bas85 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lost Grizzly said:


> LG LegalGear makes a good one.



Legal Gear Methyl 1D is my favorite im just tryna see whats better out there


----------



## Big G (Feb 11, 2007)

Well! Who knew!?  nni- Thanks for the info. I'm gonna have to look in to that more. 

bas - I'll make a note of LG. Thx.


----------

